

Barack Obama Facebook Live - zopticity
http://www.facebook.com/FacebookLive

======
rms
Every single open question thing Obama gets is inundated with questions about
medical marijuana, and every time he mostly ignores it...

~~~
staunch
Education. Healthcare. Budget. Medical marijuana. War. Energy.

Which one isn't like the others?

~~~
blhack
One of them intentionally deprives sick people of an almost completely
harmless medicine that can dramatically improve their quality of life at an
extremely low cost and extremely low danger relative to some of the
alternatives?

Haha, just kidding! All of those people with MS are just faking it because
they want to get high! It totally makes sense that we should call them felons!
The fact that we are deploying deadly force to stop people from obtaining
medicine is something that the president shouldn't ever address because it's
really not that important.

~~~
staunch
There are a 100 issues as important as medical marijuana that he could have
addressed. So what?

What he did was talk about the very biggest issues, all of which are
objectively more important than medical marijuana. Have a little perspective.

~~~
blhack
>There are a 100 issues as important as medical marijuana that he could have
addressed. So what?

So of those 100 issues, this specific one has come up time and time and time
and time again and every single of those times he has dodged it.

It's noteworthy because people pretty obviously care about it, and it's unfair
of him not to address it.

~~~
hugh3
No, there's a noisy minority who care about it.

~~~
rhizome
[citation needed]

------
thesis
Sweet, he's campaigning again...

~~~
hugh3
Well, they say you should stick to what you're good at.

~~~
tsuipen
It's called democracy for a reason.

~~~
OstiaAntica
Technically we are still a republic.

~~~
tsuipen
No.

Technically, we're a federal constitutional republic and a representative
democracy.

The "representative" part was implied in my previous comment.

